# 2005 Rookie of Year?



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

who do you guys feel will be rookie of the year next year? I am going with Emeka Okafur he is a beast! runners up are going to be Howard and Devin Harris.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

I don't think Dwight Howard is able to contribute right away. He's coming out of high school, and he's no LeBron. He'll go the Kwame-route.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Luol Deng. If he ends up in Chicago (they will NOT pass him up at #2 for Howard, unless Chandler has ALREADY BEEN TRADED), he'll start immediately, and he'll get plenty of minutes. Skiles' system actually favors a player like him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ben Gordon or Milos Vujanic.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Emeka.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Ben Gordon or Milos Vujanic.


Interesting choice... Vujanic will be a candidate. I think it's going to be between Okafor, Gordon, Deng, and Vujanic


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

I'm rooting for Okafor to get it. He's my favorite NCAA player possibly going on my favorite NBA team (Magic). He would probably start immediately in Orlando, so he'd have a definite shot at ROY if he is as nearly as good in the NBA as he was this year in college.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Gotta wait until we see who drafts who, or at least until the lottery order is set. But for the purpose of this discussion, I'll assume they're all in situations where they can get consistent playing time all year, and I'll say Ben Gordan.


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

I'm surprised Okafor hasn't been the only answer.

Seems like a no-brainer to me...


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigMike</b>!
> I'm surprised Okafor hasn't been the only answer.
> 
> Seems like a no-brainer to me...


Yeah, it should be a no-brainer. But who knows...

What about Nick Collison?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

luol deng no question about it


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

It all depends on which team gets what player...wait until after the draft, then I will predict.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

At the risk of sounding like Mr. obvious, Emeka is the most NBA ready of this draft. No matter who gets him, he's gonna contribute right away (unless by some freak chance a really good team wins the first pick). I've seen the other guys, and they don't come close.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

Al Jefferson.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Okafor, Gordon, or Deng. It'll depend on where they play.

If I had to bet blindly, I'd take Okafor. He will immediately rebound and block shots.

If Milos comes to PHX next year, I don't think he would play enough minutes to get ROY-caliber numbers.


----------



## PoorPoorSonics (Mar 20, 2004)

araujo


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> luol deng no question about it


 That's gotta be sarcasm coming from UNC boy texan.


----------



## jadakiss_25 (Aug 4, 2003)

I have a gut feeling Andre Iguodala is gonna be rookie of the year......wait, **** that, Emeka for sure.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

For some reason I have a nagging feeling in the back of my head that says Emeka Okafor won't be a great player in the league. No foreigner, save Vujacic or Delfino has a chance (but they're in bad situations for PT), and no high schooler has a chance. I think that if he starts next season, Ben Gordon is your rookie of the year. Luol Deng is a possibility, but I'm just not sure he brings 100% every game.


----------



## BagFullOTreez (Apr 6, 2003)

In my opinion , Devin Harris will surprise every one and will capture the rookie of the year crown. He is a natural leader and a humble player. Dont look for him to make to many errors. Very comfortable in the big game scenerio.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Ben Gordon


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

whoever the raptors draft. we have plenty of playing time for the rook. ie ben gordon.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> whoever the raptors draft. we have plenty of playing time for the rook. ie ben gordon.


That's exactly why I see him winning the award. Whether the Clippers, Raptors, Cavs or Blazers draft him, he will have the opportunity for major PT.


----------



## Rockstone (Jan 21, 2004)

Nick Collison


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

Carlos Delfino


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Emeka Okafor or Ben Gordon


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> whoever the raptors draft. we have plenty of playing time for the rook. ie ben gordon.


Wouldn't "whoever the bobcats draft" be more appropriate?


----------



## Cusematt23 (Apr 15, 2004)

I think that the ROY will be Ben Gordon. I see this year's rookie race as very similar to the race from a year ago with Amare and Yao, in that there will be no world-beating teenagers and no clear front-runners. I think that Okafor, Gordon, Deng, and probably Nelson will all have good stats. I think that Gordon will probably have the best, but Nelson will probably be on a team with more talent. All in all, I see it coming down to Nelson and Gordon, but I guess I'll say Gordon, with averages of around 16 ppg, 5 rpg, 5 apg. Not bad rookie numbers.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

If it's someone from this draft I think it will be Luol Deng, however, I don't think it will be someone from this years draft. I have a feeling it will be one of 4 guys that were already drafted:

Nenad Krstic (the Center the Nets desperately need will play a lot)
Milos Vujanic (if he's as good as advertised he could step in and be a top point guard in the league)
Nick Collison (he's the power forward the Sonics need and he'll start from day one)
Carlos Delfino (he has gotten rave reviews, Detroit doesn't have a lot of playing time available but he could steal some if he's that good)


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

For those suggesting Collison as a ROY candidate, as far as I know, he is no longer eligible. Since he was under contract last year, that is considered his rookie year. This makes him different from some of the Europeans who might come over, since they have not signed their rookie contract as of yet. If someone could verify this, it would be appreciated, but I am pretty sure I remember reading this somewhere.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Jameer Nelson or Josh Childress


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jsm27</b>!
> For those suggesting Collison as a ROY candidate, as far as I know, he is no longer eligible. Since he was under contract last year, that is considered his rookie year. This makes him different from some of the Europeans who might come over, since they have not signed their rookie contract as of yet. If someone could verify this, it would be appreciated, but I am pretty sure I remember reading this somewhere.


I'm not sure but I could swear Curtis Borchardt was listed as a rookie this year with the Jazz after not playing the last season due to injury.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He is a rookie the same thing happened to Speedy Claxton.


----------



## ivo_krka (Jan 29, 2004)

Okafor will win it. The best college player, the most experienced, so probably no one of the college players is going to win it above him if Emeka's healthy. And I don't see any HSers or foreigners who could have a better season. It's probably going to be 15+10+3 year for him.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jsm27</b>!
> For those suggesting Collison as a ROY candidate, as far as I know, he is no longer eligible. Since he was under contract last year, that is considered his rookie year. This makes him different from some of the Europeans who might come over, since they have not signed their rookie contract as of yet. If someone could verify this, it would be appreciated, but I am pretty sure I remember reading this somewhere.


Raul Lopez has been a rookie this year though he spent the 02/03 season injured in Jazz roster, like Collison


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

As far as Raul Lopez, this past year was his first under contract, therefore, even though he was injured and did not play, his eligibility was preserved. As for Collison (and Claxton), I have just found something that says his ROY eligibility is still intact, so perhaps I am wrong. I will keep digging though.


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

bump lol


----------



## Nene31jwill2 (Dec 19, 2003)

The logical choice is Emeka Okafor, but when I remember he playing against pro competition in Pan-American Games 
Another concern is his back...82 games against NBA big guys...I don´t know....But I hope he stay healthy, he´s a nice guy...
My vote go to Emeka or Rafael Araújo.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Nenad Krstic! 

Give me 12 points 7 rebounds and 2 blocks and I'll be ecstatic.


----------



## sonny22 (Dec 28, 2003)

Al Jefferson


----------



## Hawks4ever (Jun 6, 2002)

Jameer Nelson


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Okafor


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Emeka Okafor, definitely.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Who knows? I'd be one to say "Whoever the Bobcats pick"


----------



## fugazy11 (Apr 28, 2004)

Dorell Wright?  idk no one chose him and hes not even a projected top 10 pick but i like him, reminds me dwayne wayde, except bigger.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Milos.... if he comes to Phx this year could have a Ginobili type of impact..He is my first choice..The second could be Gordon--that can score 15 p or more if he has PT:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fugazy11</b>!
> Dorell Wright?  idk no one chose him and hes not even a projected top 10 pick but i like him, reminds me dwayne wayde, except bigger.


Not even close. If Wright was as good as Wade is now maybe, but they play nothing alike.


----------



## fugazy11 (Apr 28, 2004)

i didnt say they played alike, i meant look-a-like...wade is my favorite player, unfortunately hes on the darn heat.


----------



## pliumbum (Mar 23, 2004)

lavrinovicius...

kidding


----------

